# Worried about my baby



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Hi Dear friends: my female and male budgie were checked by the avian vet and they were both deworming. While the avian vet was deworming my budgie and ibi was completely wet. The vet put her in the top of the cage and she took her hand so fast that ibi fall from the cage on her back. The next day she was blue and holding her left feet. The avian vet came two days after and said she doesn't have any bruise or fracture that perhaps ibi was just in pain and she gave her some drops. Ibi's feet seems fine but sometimes when she runs and gets excited on top of her cage she jumps and hop and falls forward . The avian vet told me she was overweight more than 50 grams. I wonder if her weigh is making her loose the equilibrium while jumping. She falls forward when she jumps fast and falls and his beak ends on the floor. She looks at me like saying " what's is going on?" This has never happen to me? Umm 
Her nails are also long !
On Saturday I will go to another vet to have her nails cut

Can anyone guide me on this?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*At 50 grams Ibi is overweight and that will definitely affect her balance. 
When you see the vet to have her nails trimmed, ask what weight she believes would be best for Ibi given her body structure.

Then you need to start weighing her weekly and ensure you are not overfeeding her seed and treats. 
She should only be getting 1 1/2 - 2 teaspoons of seed per day. 
She should be given vegetables - not fruit which is high in sugar content.

You need to encourage her to get more exercise by playing with her and/or working with her with clicker training.

Obesity in Birds

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/290266-nutritional-diseases.html

Obesity and Overfeeding Pet Birds

Is Your Bird Overweight?

*


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *At 50 grams Ibi is overweight and that will definitely affect her balance.
> When you see the vet to have her nails trimmed, ask what weight she believes would be best for Ibi given her body structure.
> 
> Then you need to start weighing her weekly and ensure you are not overfeeding her seed and treats.
> ...


Thanks you so much for you answer. I really appreciate from the bottom of my heart

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

damag said:


> Thanks you so much for you answer. I really appreciate from the bottom of my heart
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm still worried Deborah :/
I'm already following your advices
I hope it's only a coincidence that this problem start after ibi felt to the floor (vet's accident)
She gets so happy when she see me and start jumping and flirting but if she jumps too fast she fell forward and land with her beak on the bars from the cage and it makes me sad :/

The vet said that she didn't have any problem on her leg even though she felt down

But now I don't know

It makes so mad and sad this situation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

The vet told me that the ideal weight would be like 34grams


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Ok I'm getting more worried now. I check Ibi's weigh on my weight app and she has been 50 grams even more since January 2017 and she wasn't falling all over beak. So Then all this started when the avian vet had this accident but she came and check ibi and said there was no fracture, wound or bruise. I can't stop thinking that perhaps there might be something wrong with his left feet or maybe the right one . I'm I over reacting?. I wish the vet hadn't had this accident with ibi. I'm considering a second check up with another vet. This situation makes me sad and anxious. The vet told me that with the data I give her " that ibi gets excited and start jumping and sometimes fall on her beak while being on top of the cage" she said that .. that is not enough information to make a diagnosis and she suggest me to make a video but I haven't been able to make one to ibi where she appears falling on her beak :/


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## philw (Aug 22, 2014)

You need a gram scale to weigh a budgie. Human scales can measure kg or lbs are not accurate for a bird that typically would weigh just 35 g (just over an once).


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Oh i have done it with a gram scale but this app that i use for myself on the iPhone only has kg, pounds or stones.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

*Baby are you okey? Mummy feels sad*

My female budgie has been 50 grams since January I know she is overweight and I have reduce the amount of seeds to avoid that. When she had her vet check on 18th February, the vet was about to leave ibi on the top of her cage and she took her hand off so fast that ibi fall on her back to the floor. One day after, ibi was raising her left feet . Two days after the vet came to visit her. The visit didn't last 6 minutes. She didn't charge me for that. It was a fast check. She said that my budgie didn't have bruises or fracture. And probably was only with pain so she gave her ibuprofen in drops. While ibi was playing and jumping I realized that she occasionally loose balance and felt landing with her beak on the cage which make me so sad because that had never happen to her.

A week later, I realized Ibi had a kind of bruise on her left feet. Today I sent her the pictures and she said it was a bruise. She told me to put on her feet a cream for bruises so I will.

She said that if it had been a bruise caused on 18th February ,It should have disappeared by now. She told me to put her the cream and if it doesn't disappear and it could be an internal coagulation and that would require some tests. And I said what?

This was all her fault I feel so sad and annoyed. Actually my special, beautiful, noisy and hysterical budgie suffers in the vet check. The vet deworm her internally And externally. In the external , ibi gets completely wet and kind of cries and gets desperate.

I wish you could guide someway. My heart feels broken now






























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

damag, I'm sorry your budgie was injured while at the vets. 
It was clearly an accident and something that hopefully you are getting resolved now. 

I have merged your new post with your old one about Ibi's weight and foot. Please continue to use this thread to update us.


----------



## HappiBudgie (Jan 17, 2017)

I'm very sorry this happened. I hope poor Ibi gets better ray:


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

HappiBudgie said:


> I'm very sorry this happened. I hope poor Ibi gets better ray:


I hope that too, it breaks my heart this situation

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Therm said:


> damag, I'm sorry your budgie was injured while at the vets.
> 
> It was clearly an accident and something that hopefully you are getting resolved now.
> 
> I have merged your new post with your old one about Ibi's weight and foot. Please continue to use this thread to update us.


I'm sorry about it. I wish I could do something to make my baby feel better right away. I just want this event in the past 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Birdmanca (Jan 24, 2008)

Budgies do need to have their nails trimmed enough so as not to make it hard for them to grasp perches, etc. Long nails can make things difficult for them. For their safety, keep their nails in good condition. If you do not know how to properly trim the nails. Go to a person that does know how, vet, etc.


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

Birdmanca said:


> Budgies do need to have their nails trimmed enough so as not to make it hard for them to grasp perches, etc. Long nails can make things difficult for them. For their safety, keep their nails in good condition. If you do not know how to properly trim the nails. Go to a person that does know how, vet, etc.


Thank you Birdmanca I will !!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

*Trying to put a cream on her feet*

Dear friend I wish anyone to give me an advice. I need to put a cream to my female budgie left feet because she has a bruise on it. I have try to hold her but she escape and flies. If I try to hold her she shouts. What can I do? She only gets nervous with this and shouts horribly. I give up when she ends gasping for flying a lot. 
She is just so difficult 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Therm (Aug 2, 2015)

I know situations can be upsetting when your budgie is distressed, but you have to remember what you are doing it to help her. 
Putting cream on her foot shouldn't take very long and the more you prolong it, the worse the stress will be. 

I have to regularly trim my budgies beak and I always make sure I am calm before I do it, have everything I need on hand that I might need and do it as quickly and efficiently as possible. 
If you are unable to do it when perches on your finger, gently hold Ibi, even if she does shout, and calmly rub the cream into the affected area. it shouldn't take very long to rub in.


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Why do you need to use cream for a bruise?

Is this something the vet instructed you to do?
A bruise is caused by internal bleeding and although bruises cause pain because they are sore, bruises heal without the use of an external medication being applied.*


----------



## damag (Sep 3, 2015)

FaeryBee said:


> *Why do you need to use cream for a bruise?
> 
> Is this something the vet instructed you to do?
> 
> A bruise is caused by internal bleeding and although bruises cause pain because they are sore, bruises heal without the use of an external medication being applied.*


Yes it is something the vet instructed. She has a bruise on her left feet.

The vet also instructed a cream for Bebito, he has a little wound under his feet. The vet asked how did he use to sleep and I answer that he usually sleeps holding on the bars of the cage.

I feel pretty uncomfortable with this situation. I wish the vet hadn't drop ibi from the cage. Anyway it's done. Ibi is like a crystal princess and she hates to be touched in a vets check . She gets incredibly stressed . She was falling on her beak when she was jumping and getting excited so I stopped playing with her. On daylight I think I saw a bruise on her left feet and the vet by checking the photographs confirmed a bruise and suggest me to put her a cream but ibi gets scared and flies constantly till she opens her wings and start gasping. And I just tell her "ok baby let's forget about the cream".

So now I'm not sure about the cream cause it creates so much stress to her 
Bebito is not a problem. He is so calm.
He has a wound. I will attach a picture.

Thanks for asking.
I'm giving some time to both of them.
Hate that this happened to me. Whatever happen to them really affect me because they are my babies and my happiness

This is Bebito feet









This is Ibi wound









Sometimes I think I'm exaggerating 
People think I'm too intense and that I overworry too much
I just want them to be fine and happy

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Ibi's leg should heal on its own if it stresses her out too much to put the cream on. 

To help reduce inflammation, you can have her stand in room temperature chamomile tea as it will reduce the pain and swelling. If she won't, though, it's not a big deal and she should be fine. 

As for Bebito, to me that looks like the beginnings of bumble foot. Do you have lots of different natural wood perches in his cage to ensure his feet are getting enough variety? 

I hope the cream on his wound makes him feel better soon!

I can imagine it's very stressful trying to ensure your babies are healthy and happy, but keep up the good work! :hug:


----------



## JoTaMi (Jan 25, 2017)

damag said:


> People think I'm too intense and that I overworry too much
> I just want them to be fine and happy


Dear damag,
Don/t mind what others say. People people usually don/t understand us bird people. :hug:I hope your babies will be well soon ray:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*You do not need to use a cream on the bruise on Ibi's foot.
Her foot is simply bruised and will heal just fine on it's own.
You don't need to be stressing her (and yourself) out trying to put cream on her as it isn't going to make a difference anyway.

I agree with Star - the wound on Bebito's foot looks like the beginning of bumblefoot.

It is important you have perches of varying diameters in the cage.

Make sure you read the information in the links below.

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/340418-pressure-sores.html

http://talkbudgies.com/articles-budgie-disease-illness/317266-bumblefoot.html*


----------

